# rocky river baitshop



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

are there any baitshops close by the rocky river where one can purchase steelhead jigs,eggs,bobbers, etc..? i would be driving from columbus.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

rodmakers is a few blocks off 71 on your way into the area. its close enough, and theyre knowledgeable and friendly people.

Rodmakers Shop
20884 Royalton Rd
Strongsville, OH 44136
(440) 572-0400
http://www.ohiosteelheaders.com/Sponsors/Rodmakers_shop.htm


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

fyi it off 71 just wanted to let you no.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

kohouty said:


> fyi it off 71 just wanted to let you no.


I FIXT IT.  being an eastsider, I get those two confused always.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Make sure you note the hours. They don't open until 10:00am, closed Sundays.



Patricio said:


> rodmakers is a few blocks off 71 on your way into the area. its close enough, and theyre knowledgeable and friendly people.
> 
> Rodmakers Shop
> 20884 Royalton Rd
> ...


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Erie Outfitters is the place to go! Craig is the Steelhead Guru. He will have everything you need from fresh eggs..single and tied, as well as jigs, rods reels and centerpin setups. And they are only 15mins or so from the Rocky...thats where I stop on my way over if I need something

440 949-8934 Craig or Melanie


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Just to clear things up, Erie outfitters is the place to go and the hours were wrong as posted by cranium... He opens at 7 weekdays and 6 on the weekends closed tuesdays....He may be alittle closer to 20 minutes or so but well worth the drive. blows rodmakkers out of the water in gear and experience...call him 440 949 8934


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Offshore Limits said:


> Just to clear things up, Erie outfitters is the place to go and the hours were wrong as posted by cranium... He opens at 7 weekdays and 6 on the weekends closed tuesdays....He may be alittle closer to 20 minutes or so but well worth the drive. blows rodmakkers out of the water in gear and experience...call him 440 949 8934


Read my response a bit closer. RODMAKERS was the provided link. Nothing against RODMAKERS but their hours may come as a surprise to those travelling to the area and expecting to buy gear/bait during the early hours since they don't open until 10:00am. If I get anything from them, its the day before I go out when in the area.

I didn't mention Erie Outfitters since they aren't really on the way between Columbus and the Rocky. That's where I go, but I live out that way so it isn't horribly inconvenient.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have to agree I love Craig and his shop and prices but if the dude is coming up from Cbus it make ZERO sense for him to drive to Craigs then over to the Rocky as it's WAY out of the way. If he comes up 71 he'll have to take the turnpike then jog 57 over to 90 to 611. Then to come back to the rocky it's going to add 1 1/2 to his trip then if he goes to Rodmakers he's 15 minutes from the lower stretches 20 from the upper. I live in Royalton right by rodmakers and if I haul balls to craigs it's 40 minutes. Not easy way to get anywhere from 71 to 90 that's the main issue. 

I agree the Rodmakers hours not ideal for the early riser I go the night before as well on Friday since it's a late day for early morning saturday fishing. 

I would even call Fin Feather and Fur and see what they have...they are directly on your way up just off a 71 exit not sure what they will have...but I'm sure they will have jigs and maggots and bobbers not sure about eggs though.

If anything...call Craig today...order what you need...he'll get you the right stuff and ship it UPS. Maggots and eggs will ship and be good a day or two from now.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

The little general store in Sweetwater Landing at the marina sells some bait as well. I don't know if they carry eggs, but they did have maggots and minnows last time I was there.
You can check the Rocky River MetroParks website for hours.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry I posted now..I figured getting set up earlier than 10:00 would make the 20-25 minute ride WAY out of the way to an open bait shop a benefit. I guess I also assummed they would be fishing a little north of Royalton. I also have seen and heard some pretty aweful advice and comments from the rms staff. I guess I would rather drive an extra 30 minutes to be fishing 3 hours earlier during peak bite times.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

They dont carry eggs at sweetwater and have even more limited winter hours...if you need shiners the river is loaded from the mouth to the first rifle and concentrated at the boat launch, bring your dip net


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the info, most of all the store hours!


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

I would forget about Fin Feather Fur!!! That would be a good place to start a tackle store as they never have what you are looking for unless you are a bass fisherman!! I live 10 min away and get pissed every time I go there!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

honestly the closest baitshop that will be on your way sorta is FRANKS bait shop on berea and Madison he has everything you need bait-wise and has jigs,floats, etc.........FYI he does not take plastic


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fin Feather Fur dosent open untill 9am, I believe, on the weekends. Not good if you want to be at the river early, as its 1.5ish hours from there. Mike


K gonefishin said:


> I have to agree I love Craig and his shop and prices but if the dude is coming up from Cbus it make ZERO sense for him to drive to Craigs then over to the Rocky as it's WAY out of the way. If he comes up 71 he'll have to take the turnpike then jog 57 over to 90 to 611. Then to come back to the rocky it's going to add 1 1/2 to his trip then if he goes to Rodmakers he's 15 minutes from the lower stretches 20 from the upper. I live in Royalton right by rodmakers and if I haul balls to craigs it's 40 minutes. Not easy way to get anywhere from 71 to 90 that's the main issue.
> 
> I agree the Rodmakers hours not ideal for the early riser I go the night before as well on Friday since it's a late day for early morning saturday fishing.
> 
> ...


----------

